# Underwater pumpkin carve



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

11 am
Grand Lagoon Yacht Club
Entry fee is one new unwrapped toy
bring your own pumpkin
If you're not a diver and want to come watch- come on down!


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Man what a turnout! 
Thanks to all for an incredible event. We collected more than 100 toys and $400 to support Toys for Tots!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

That's awesome, good job everyone who helped!


----------

